# How Would You Describe the Listed Towers?



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 29, 2018)

As many writers know, some things are harder to describe than others. Case in point--skyscrapers. They are not simple rectangles standing high to the heavens. They have shapes that give them certain personalities and characteristics.

The skyscrapers in the image below are proposed yet never fulfilled, a fate that could inspire worldbuilders and alternate history writers. (The Volkshalle dome in _Man in the High Castle_ brings to mind.)

In the image, the buildings are of different color. In this question, only the ones in the foreground are the focus. The dark greys are completed. The blacks are proposed, but never finished. Some I can describe easily, but listed below are those that are much more challenging:


India Tower
Miapolis
Madinat al-Hareer
Kingdom Tower
Azerbaijan Tower
Nakheel Tower
The Illinois
Al Jaber Tower
Aeropolis 2001
Dubai City Tower

In a question of help, how would YOU describe the listed towers?

*To provide a clear example, if I were looking at Sky City in Changsha from a distance, I would describe it as a narrow wedding cake with four or five layers.
*
_






Copyright Halcyon Maps_


----------



## Yora (Apr 29, 2018)

I wouldn't try to describe how they look, but rather how you think the readers should feel they look. Give them an impression of how the look feels and concentrate on that. The actual details are not really important and can be filled in by the readers with something that they think looks appropriate to match the description.


----------



## WooHooMan (Apr 29, 2018)

I'll add to Yora by suggesting you personify them a little.  Give them a human personality.  Describe them as "friendly, inviting, cosmopolitan, spry" and so forth.


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yora said:


> I wouldn't try to describe how they look, but rather how you think the readers should feel they look. Give them an impression of how the look feels and concentrate on that. The actual details are not really important and can be filled in by the readers with something that they think looks appropriate to match the description.



Yes, they are.  It's how I plan to categorize them when I write my alternate history textbook.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 30, 2018)

Look at the images you can find online, take the one or two features that stand out most and list them side by side for each mega tower,
Look at what is the difference between them. Use that as the start of your physical description.
I think Yora and WooHooMan have it write, the descriptions should be about your character reacting and interacting with the buildings. If a place is full of thieves and swindlers it will evoque other responses to one that is a sanctuary...
Every time I look at the Chrysler Building I swear I can smell toast. I grew up with a Toaster that had the same curves.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 30, 2018)

How something is described and the words used to describe depend on what you're trying to convey and who the POV character is and how they're feeling. 

If my POV character is happy, I certainly wouldn't use words that imply sadness. If an attribute of my POV character is that they speak with a simple vocabulary, I wouldn't use polysyllabic words. If I'm trying to convey the towers are grand, I find the words to convey that. If I'm trying to convey the towers are dark and sinister, I find the words to convey that.

Description comes from context. Description convey's meaning and emotion, otherwise it's just a bland wikipedia entry.

I could tell you how I'd describe something, but it's not how your character would describe it. It wouldn't have any meaning to your story or convey the necessary emotion for that moment.


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 30, 2018)

CupofJoe said:


> Look at the images you can find online, take the one or two features that stand out most and list them side by side for each mega tower,
> Look at what is the difference between them. Use that as the start of your physical description.
> I think Yora and WooHooMan have it write, the descriptions should be about your character reacting and interacting with the buildings. If a place is full of thieves and swindlers it will evoque other responses to one that is a sanctuary...
> Every time I look at the Chrysler Building I swear I can smell toast. I grew up with a Toaster that had the same curves.



"Character"?  I'm asking this so I can categorize for my alternate history textbook without saying something as visually hard for the reader to imagine as "Miaopolis-type" or "Chicago-type".


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 30, 2018)

Penpilot said:


> How something is described and the words used to describe depend on what you're trying to convey and who the POV character is and how they're feeling.
> 
> If my POV character is happy, I certainly wouldn't use words that imply sadness. If an attribute of my POV character is that they speak with a simple vocabulary, I wouldn't use polysyllabic words. If I'm trying to convey the towers are grand, I find the words to convey that. If I'm trying to convey the towers are dark and sinister, I find the words to convey that.
> 
> ...




"Character"?  I'm asking this so I can categorize for my alternate history textbook without saying something as visually hard for the reader to imagine as "Miaopolis-type" or "Chicago-type".


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 30, 2018)

CupofJoe said:


> Look at the images you can find online, take the one or two features that stand out most and list them side by side for each mega tower,
> Look at what is the difference between them. Use that as the start of your physical description.
> I think Yora and WooHooMan have it write, the descriptions should be about your character reacting and interacting with the buildings. If a place is full of thieves and swindlers it will evoque other responses to one that is a sanctuary...
> Every time I look at the Chrysler Building I swear I can smell toast. I grew up with a Toaster that had the same curves.




"Character"?  I'm asking this so I can categorize for my alternate history textbook without saying something as visually hard for the reader to imagine as "Miaopolis-type" or "Chicago-type".


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 30, 2018)

Jdailey1991 said:


> "Character"?  I'm asking this so I can categorize for my alternate history textbook without saying something as visually hard for the reader to imagine as "Miaopolis-type" or "Chicago-type".


As I don't have a background in Architecture, I would include a picture.
A line drawing would probably do showing what it looks like.
Pick what you think are the salient features. Are they organic, pointy, square, segmented etc? 
And work from there. I had a look at a few of those you listed and most of them I would describe as pointy...


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 30, 2018)

Well, the folks here write fantasy fiction, not textbooks (that's why they immediately suggest describing in terms of character perception), so this may not be quite the right crowd. Why not have a go at your own description, then offer it in the Showcase for feedback?


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 30, 2018)

Jdailey1991 said:


> "Character"?  I'm asking this so I can categorize for my alternate history textbook without saying something as visually hard for the reader to imagine as "Miaopolis-type" or "Chicago-type".



Most here write stories. Without giving context, most will assume you are asking in regards to a story. I suggest if you want a clear response, ask a clear question. Otherwise you get what you get.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 30, 2018)

Jdailey1991 said:


> simple rectangles standing high to the heavens



Actually, this is probably enough for me. I mean, I already know what skyscrapers look like, and unless something about them really matters to the story, I can just go 'skyscrapers, got it...'

However, they do sometimes matter. For example Gotham City vs Metropolis are two very different looking cities, structures such to match the tale of the hero they are trying to tell. Gotham with its dark stone architecture, wide spires and gargoyles, kind of like an old cemetery, and Metropolis with the silver steel and gleaming glass beneath the gold spire holding the globe above the daily planet. Buy why go deeper than that?

If you are really writing a text book, I would expect graphic images and exhibits along side the text. So...for the difficult ones, why not include that?

You could take the time to lay all the details. But the deeper in you go, the more lost in the weeds I suspect the piece will feel.

I would suggest this, go get an RPG book. One that describes Greyhawk, or the nine planes or something. They do manage to pull off something like this without losing the readers.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 30, 2018)

So, I included Miapolis. This one kind of looks like something out of Star Wars, Rouge One.

I would say, a lone spire, standing against the sea, surrounded by structures like white robed priests with smooth tops, as if pay homage from the land set away and never to actually approach. And a vanguard of smaller buildings, domiciles and towers along a thin strip of land, stationed as if to keep the monster of the sea from crashing in. A crown rising high above the water.

How'd I do? truth is, I don't think it matters the picture, I sure I could find something to say.

But if you want to me to stop and say two black and silver towers here, and two twin buildings on the spar over there, and on an island nearby two with rounded walls... I don't think readers will care about that.

This picture strikes me as a king and his admirers.


So, I understand Miapolis is supposed to be in Miami? Is it really wise to try and build the worlds tallest building where there are so many hurricanes? I would not want to live in it.


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 30, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Actually, this is probably enough for me. I mean, I already know what skyscrapers look like, and unless something about them really matters to the story, I can just go 'skyscrapers, got it...'
> 
> However, they do sometimes matter. For example Gotham City vs Metropolis are two very different looking cities, structures such to match the tale of the hero they are trying to tell. Gotham with its dark stone architecture, wide spires and gargoyles, kind of like an old cemetery, and Metropolis with the silver steel and gleaming glass beneath the gold spire holding the globe above the daily planet. Buy why go deeper than that?
> 
> ...




Textbook is the blueprint for story, that's my rule.  As for going deeper, we are a visual species, and vague descriptions don't help spark the imagination.


----------



## pmmg (Apr 30, 2018)

Jdailey1991 said:


> we are a visual species, and vague descriptions don't help spark the imagination.



Not really correct... While it may not help you with the thing you are trying to make, vague descriptions can direct away from details that do not matter and towards those that do. It is a mistake to think that because you did not describe the tree, the reader had no image of one. And if we are a visual species, then we should make movies instead. Writing has the power to bring in much more than just the visual, its just a matter of spinning it right. I cant tell you what the tree the scout climbed in the opening of Game of Thrones looked like, but I can tell you what the dagger tasted like, cause that was the detail he put in. How would I describe the two towers? well, if they did not matter to the story much, vaguely.

But that is all off the point. I am getting impression you want plan out with words what I might go to a map to see. Again, I would point you to some of the Role Playing aids for lands and places. Sounds like you want something like can be found here:

Greyhawk Mysterious Places


----------



## Jdailey1991 (Apr 30, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Not really correct... While it may not help you with the thing you are trying to make, vague descriptions can direct away from details that do not matter and towards those that do. It is a mistake to think that because you did not describe the tree, the reader had no image of one. And if we are a visual species, then we should make movies instead. Writing has the power to bring in much more than just the visual, its just a matter of spinning it right. I cant tell you what the tree the scout climbed in the opening of Game of Thrones looked like, but I can tell you what the dagger tasted like, cause that was the detail he put in. How would I describe the two towers? well, if they did not matter to the story much, vaguely.
> 
> But that is all off the point. I am getting impression you want plan out with words what I might go to a map to see. Again, I would point you to some of the Role Playing aids for lands and places. Sounds like you want something like can be found here:
> 
> Greyhawk Mysterious Places



That doesn't really answer the question.  I need that description so that when I get to the point in my alternate history textbook where post-war skyscrapers were being built, it'd be easier for me to categorize.  Look again at how I'd described Sky City.  I can easily categorize a series of identical skyscrapers, all of which resemble Kingdom Tower, as "Kingdom-type", but what does that mean?


----------



## pmmg (Apr 30, 2018)

You are aware your picture is not showing up?


----------



## pmmg (Apr 30, 2018)

Okay, I was not following this. You want me to look up all of those towers and provide a description of each?

Well, I can do that, but the goal is for you to be able to do it on your own... Why are you finding this difficult? See I know this is along the lines of theory, but you need to be able to look into your minds eye and describe what you see, only...you can never describe all of it, you have to get a feel for what stands out, what is important about it, what helps set the mood, and when is enough enough.

I'd rather see samples of your writing and see if I can make suggestions.


Here is the picture that will not show...









Well, this one does look like a cake. In some contexts that would be a fine description. You think it is not?

I would say, a single steel spire pointing towards the sky, resting upon five tiers, one larger than the next, and a garden of trees, lush at its base.


----------



## Jdailey1991 (May 1, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Okay, I was not following this. You want me to look up all of those towers and provide a description of each?
> 
> Well, I can do that, but the goal is for you to be able to do it on your own... Why are you finding this difficult? See I know this is along the lines of theory, but you need to be able to look into your minds eye and describe what you see, only...you can never describe all of it, you have to get a feel for what stands out, what is important about it, what helps set the mood, and when is enough enough.
> 
> ...



This is the image I was referring to.

As you can see, the towers listed in the post are so irregulary shaped that it's hard for me to describe properly.


----------



## skip.knox (May 1, 2018)

You ask how I (and others) would describe it. But that's not the point. The point is, how would *you* describe it?  Unless I (or others) am going to be the one writing the textbook, my words are irrelevant. Because you and I are different writers, I wouldn't even write the textbook. I'll offer a bit of an example, then leave it; perhaps someone else will take a stab at it.

I currently have a place that will have tall buildings. I'm not working off existing images because these are buildings built by elves and dwarves (different architectures). I have a couple of seedling ideas, but for the most part it's terribly vague. I'm fine with that. I'm in the camp that says all that matters is what my characters notice at the time they encounter these buildings, so I'll get to it when I get to it. How I describe it will be the result of how I as a writer am feeling at the time, and the exact circumstances of my characters at that moment in the story.

However. I also have a web site with lots of background information. I can very much imagine I might have a paragraph or so on how Urstadt looks. There I will be deliberately general in my descriptions, seeking to evoke more than delineate. 

I remember listening to Peter Jackson talk about the choices they made for elvish and dwarvish architecture in LoTR. Elvish would be organic, flowing, graceful. Dwarvish would be more geometrical. I am quite certain his artists got only general suggestions like that to begin with, letting their imaginations carry them forward from there.  That's how I choose to envision my relationship with my readers. General suggestions, and let their imaginations carry them forward, even though their vision will differ from mine. I'm fine with that. In fact, I'm great with that.


----------



## pmmg (May 1, 2018)

Wow... I've been up in the empire state building and that was tall enough for me. The scale of some of these is really impressive (and ambitious) but I am okay with a world a little closer to the ground.

I have to agree with Skip. The goal is for you to write it. You and I (and everyone else) might come to an endless way of describing the same things, but the only one that counts is your own. Giving you the best advice I can, I suggest, if its important to you, that you take a stab at describing each of these, and then put them up for peer review.


----------



## Jdailey1991 (May 1, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Wow... I've been up in the empire state building and that was tall enough for me. The scale of some of these is really impressive (and ambitious) but I am okay with a world a little closer to the ground.
> 
> I have to agree with Skip. The goal is for you to write it. You and I (and everyone else) might come to an endless way of describing the same things, but the only one that counts is your own. Giving you the best advice I can, I suggest, if its important to you, that you take a stab at describing each of these, and then put them up for peer review.



That doesn't help at all.  Some of the towers in the image are shaped irregularly that I don't know how to describe it clearly enough for the readers to see them.


----------



## skip.knox (May 1, 2018)

We're trying to help, but it's not helping. 

If the goal is for your readers to see exactly what is in the photo, then my best advice is to abandon the attempt. No matter how hard you try, no matter how explicit the description, your readers' imaginations are not under your control. They will see what they see. I did not envision Bag End the way Tolkien did (we know how he envisioned it because he drew it). Nor Rivendell nor, for that matter, Bilbo. And nothing was lost thereby.

Also, how do you know you can't describe it clearly enough when you have yet to try? What would constitute success? How would you even know if what I picture in my mind is what you picture in yours? I think you're chasing after chimeras here, mate.


----------



## pmmg (May 1, 2018)

Ah, well, I am sorry you feel it does not help, but in fairness, that is not the same as not helping.

When one knows how to fish they do not ask how do I catch the biggest ones. They apply the skills they have and go after it, understanding that part of getting them is expanding on the skills and knowledge they already have. If you have the ability to describe any building then you can describe these. If you feel you cannot, then I have no better way to help you than to point you to what you need to do so you can.

I might enjoy the exercise of undertaking to describe each of these, but I must assert, that would be of no help to you. I already know I can do it, you need to see that you can do it for yourself.

And the journey is always long. We try today, and maybe it works and maybe it doesn't, but if we could be some years hence and look back, we will say remember when my writing was thus, and so much more thus today? Its only a long stream of 'tried today' that will get us there.

An exercise for you. Pick a building, look at it for about 10 seconds. Write down the three things that stood out most, and go... I bet you have a building that would do for any reader when you are done. I thought the cake pretty much described the look of the one.


----------



## Devor (May 1, 2018)

Jdailey1991 said:


> As you can see, the towers listed in the post are so irregulary shaped that it's hard for me to describe properly.



To me, the irregular shapes make them easier to describe.  They're already so very different.

Taking one pretty much at random....








This is the proposed Jaber Tower.  Apparently the proposal won some sort of Millenium Challenge.

To me, it looks like a rocket about to launch in the sky, but somebody turned the engine clouds into a series of squished pyramids butting against the bottom.  There's a series of what looks like observation decks jutting out the side every hundred stories or so.  And I'm not sure what the circle is supposed to be?

The top looks lonely to me.  I imagine the floors are actually huge, but the picture doesn't do that justice. I imagine it's a bit like a city, with the people living in the bottom pyramids finding themselves in squalor, with a demented madman ruling everything from the top floor, and his government/business leaders running things from the tower within.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Jdailey1991 (May 1, 2018)

Devor said:


> To me, the irregular shapes make them easier to describe.  They're already so very different.
> 
> Taking one pretty much at random....
> 
> ...



Actually, it does.  So how would you describe the towers listed in the post?  Image is here, by-the-by.


----------



## skip.knox (May 1, 2018)

Now, if one really wants an unusual tower described, consult Josiah Bancroft's _Tower of Babel_. *chuckle*


----------

